
The power of a tiny picture (how to improve your social network brand) - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/04/the-power-of-a-tiny-picture-how-to-improve-your-social-network-brand.html
======
jlees
But I _like_ wearing a hat.

